# Canon Powershot A520 / Digitalkamera allg.



## el_vicio (30. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte mir eine Digitalkamera zulegen, ich möchte damit keine Hochglanzphotobände o.ä. erstellen, aber ich denke, die Kamera sollte relativ vielseitig sein und eine vernünftige Bildqualität bieten.

Ich habe mehrere Userreports etc gelesen und dachte an die Canon Powershot A520, man kann da ne Menge manuell einstellen etc, hab fast nur positives gehört (abgesehen von langer Blitzladezeit).

Nun hab ich folgendes entdeckt :
http://www.steves-digicams.com/2005_reviews/a520_samples.html

Die Bilder rauschen ja wie sonstwas - das hält mich bisher stark vom Kauf ab, obwohl ich die schon für sehr günstige 130€ gesehen hab....

Seltsamerweise sehen die Bilder hier
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canona520/page10.asp
besser aus, abgesehen von diesem (wo das Rauschen wieder überhand nimmt)
http://img2.dpreview.com/gallery/canona520_samples/img_0879.jpg

Ich sollte vielleicht erwähnen, dass mein Budget bis 170€ reicht...(exklusive Akkus und SD Karte)

Also da ich mich bei Digitalkameras nicht wirklich auskenne, wollte ich halt fragen, ob mir hier eine Kamera empfohlen werden kann, die die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der A520 bietet und dabei nicht so arg rauscht bzw. eine bessere Bildquali bietet...

Ich hoffe, dass ihr trotz meiner chaotischen Schreibweise verstehen konntet, was mein Problem ist 

Grüße,
Phil


----------



## chmee (6. Februar 2006)

Ich habe die A520 zu Weihnachten gekauft und bin grundsätzlich zufrieden.

Wenn man "humane" Einstellungen wählt - ISO100,VZ 1/100 - dann rauscht sie auch nicht, wie auf den Bildern gezeigt. Ich teste und übe mit ihr die ganze Zeit, weil ich Anfangs auch ein bissel erschrocken war, da mir die Bilder nicht klar genug waren.

Inzwischen sehen sie recht gut aus. Mir fehlt an der Kamera nur noch der RAW-Modus. Dann wäre sie 1A. Die manuellen Einstellungen sind einfach zu bedienen, vor Allem bringt es was, sich mit ihnen auseinanderzusetzen. Die Menuführung ist Super.

Hier noch ein Bild in DRI - Belichtungreihe aus 6 Bildern.


----------

